# Ridgid TS2424 Table Saw- Rehab or Upgrade?



## PropMan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys-
First post here. I've got a Ridgid TS2424 Table Saw w/ the Herculift, webbed cast iron wings, and the motor that hangs off the back. I'm trying to decide if I should sell it and upgrade to a new table saw, or spend money on upgrading the thing.

A few things- it runs well, missing the guard completely. Fence/rails seem to be good- except I REALLY don't like how loose the fence can get. I have to make sure I push back on the fence before locking it in place to make sure it's square on the rails. Seems to me it's easy to be off a little bit without me noticing. When I'm running wood through it, it seems as if I have to put a decent amount of pressure against the wood to the fence in order to keep it lined against the fence (is that normal, or does it need an alignment?) Otherwise it seems as if the wood travels away from the fence as it's fed through the blade.

Space is an issue for me in my new, single car garage shop. The motor hanging off the back does inhibit quite a bit of precious space. I noticed the new models mount the motor underneath. I also like that the new ones incorporate dust collection.

Additionally, I DO have a set of NEW, extension rails I picked up on a whim. I could build out a wider table, or sell them to put towards a new model.

Since this thing is fairly old, I'm assuming that the new table saws have better fence/rail technology for more accurate, straighter cuts? Again, newer incorporates dust collection and under mounted motors for better storage space.

As always, I'm on a budget. I figure I can get ~$250 for the existing model on Craigslist. I'm looking at an equivalent Ridgid or Delta for the $550 range. So I'd be out of pocket $300 or so if I sold this one and upgraded…

What do you guys suggest? Can I spend that $300 and upgrade my existing table saw to be better than what's currently on the market in that price range? OR- do I just clean her up, sell her, and buy something brand new?

With all that said, those track saws sure are looking good too! 

I really appreciate the input guys!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another option: clean her up, sell her, and buy something better but used. The models with the enclosed motor may be cabinet saws (usually 3 hp or more) or hybrid saws. I suggest reading Knotscott's blog on table saw selection. He helps you see the forest.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You could add a Delta T2 fence to your existing saw for ~ $200, and sell the stock fence for ~ $75-$100 to offset some cost…that'd be a nice upgrade for $ 100 outlay. The outboard motor and lack of riving knife are permanent.

The Delta 36-725 could be worth doing a switch for, as it offers a better steel t-square style fence (similar to the T2 but has a two piece rail), riving knife, and an inboard motor….the downside is that it has steel wings. Cast wings could be added later at additional cost. You'll have to decide if those differences are worth a $300 premium for.

The R4512 has a similar fence to your current saw, but I'd consider it a slight downgrade in comparison to your stock fence….it does have a riving knife, inboard motor, and the Lifetime Service Agreement going for it. Some of the R4512 models have been plagued with an alignment issue…between that chance and the fence downgrade, it's not a move I would make. The Craftsman 21833 is very similar. Not sure how much accuracy you'd gain with any of these, but the Delta's fence could offer some improvement.

A good used hybrid or cabinet saw could be worth some consideration if the right deal comes along.

*The ABC's of Table Saws*


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Prop, Welcome to LJ'

I've got the TS3612 version of the saw but it's the same saw, the 2424 has 24" to the left & right and the 3612 has 12 to the left & 36 to the right. I bought my saw when HD clearanced out the grey versions, The handle on the fence was cracked because it was a floor model, and the tool manager gave me the fence and rails from a new 3650 which fit & I've never really had an issue with since setting up the saw and aligning it. You might be able to do some surfing and find someone who has ugraded their 3650 to incra or whatever and get their "old" fence & rails


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

My reply is post #7 here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/ridgid-ts2424-fix-flip-75129/


----------

